
How to strip JPEG metadata in Ubuntu - atularora
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/howto-strip-jpeg-metadata/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mattcutts%2FuJBW+%28Matt+Cutts%3A+Gadgets%2C+Google%2C+and+SEO%29
======
ajray
Commented on the post as well.

EXIF isn't the only metadata in jpeg files. IPTC and other forms exist, so if
you want to really make them clean make sure you get everything.

exiv2[0] can be used to do that. I have a script I use to remove all metadata
from sensitive images I collect for research (UAV aerial photography) before
posting).

[0]<http://www.exiv2.org/>

~~~
palish
What metadata is typically found in your sensitive images? What about images
in general?

Camera model? Camera serial number? A link to the facebook page of the owner
of the camera?

~~~
JonnieCache
GPS coords where the picture was taken seems likely.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Aren't those stored (only) in EXIF?

------
JonnieCache
jpegtran has always given me good results in this area. It strips all
metadata, not just EXIF, and it also losslessly optimises the compression to
further reduce the filesize. Obviously this latter operation exacts a fair
toll on the CPU. It can also do other wacky stuff like lossless scaling,
cropping and rotation.

<http://jpegclub.org/jpegtran/>

    
    
        jpegtran -optimize -copy none -o outfile.jpg image.jpg
    

EDIT: recursive in-place optimization and stripping of all jpegs under current
dir:

    
    
        find . -iname \*.jp*g -exec jpegtran -optimize -copy none -verbose -outfile {} {} \;

------
ZoFreX
If you want to share images online and mitigate risk, imgur [1] is a great
image site for doing so, as it strips all metadata for you.

[1]: <http://imgur.com>

~~~
pavel_lishin
If it's that important, you probably shouldn't be trusting a third party at
their word.

~~~
ZoFreX
Unless I intend on writing my own software to strip EXIF and geolocation data
from JPEGs, at some point in the process I have to trust a third party. May as
well be one under a lot of scrutiny!

------
petdog
jpegoptim --strip-all, also optimizes for size without degrading quality.

------
xlevus
doesn't

mogrify -strip *.jpg

work just as well?

~~~
code_duck
Last time I looked into this, mogrify will re-encode the image, resulting in a
small loss of quality. jpegtrans and other tools will only remove the metadata
without altering the image data.

~~~
code_duck
Hey somebody, if I'm wrong let us know the details, and when it was changed.

------
AbnormalGun
Personally, I've always used Jhead for this. It is available for Unix and
Windows, and I also use it to rename my photos.

<http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/jhead/>

------
burgerbrain
exiftool can be used in any distro, not just Ubuntu. Specifying ubuntu is just
stupid linkbait.

~~~
coderdude
Given that he uses apt-get to install libimage-exiftool-perl I think the title
is fine. It's not likely that Matt Cutts requires link bait titles to get
clicks or votes anyway.

~~~
burgerbrain
The install line is completely unnecessary, nobody needs to be told how to
install it. Make an article _"how to install packages in ubuntu"_ if they do.

------
hackermom
Like others have noted, there is a lot more "extra" in the JPEG file format
than just the EXIF segment. Colloquially, these segments are referred to as
"APP" segments; EXIF being just one out of sixteen total APP segments, of
which others include f.e. JPS data, thumbnail data and ICC color profile data,
to name a few. I've been using this one for a few years:
<http://stolendata.net/~djinn/code/appexifstrip.c>

